
Docker 17.04.0 Disables IPv6 Networking on Host - QUFB
https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/32433
======
dozzie
Docker does some heavy magic to networking, so the programmer doesn't need to
understand network configuration (which is a poor tradeoff; every programmer
that touches network should understand how it works). It's no wonder that this
magic can bite later in the ass.

